
Blu-ray apparently isn't coming to Macs - mjfern
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20009391-17.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0
======
robryan
He's right, but right now there is a lot of value in a player. Especially in
places outside the US, here in Australia were only really just coming out of
the dark ages of download caps, 8gig is still a sizeable chunk of download.

I think it comes down to the player cost, which would move the mac mini out of
the range their comfortable with. Wouldn't surprise me at all if they do an
about face and market a blu ray player as a great feature in a future product
iteration.

~~~
nailer
Thing is, Australia will catch up - streaming is the permanent solution, Blu
Ray is the last gasp of discs.

~~~
robryan
True they are, two things though.

1\. At very least they are still going to be strong through at least one more
product cycle.

2\. For people not on the cutting edge of technology they are going to be
relevant for some time, unless they decide just to stick with DVD's for the
next 5 years.

~~~
philwelch
As far as I can see, people are just sticking with DVD's for the next 5 years.

------
walkon
I do hate optical media, but the problem I have with this is that adequate
10mbps+ connections are still hard to come by in a lot of places. Adequate in
the sense that if you have a few people in the house using the network at the
same time, streaming high def video, gaming, downloading files, etc, there is
a limit to what the bandwidth can handle. Also, it seems like (with Netflix
anyway), I'll get the occasion when either my ISP hiccups, my router, or
servers, that cause significant issues or completely prevents streaming. If
I'm feeling the urge to still watch something in these situations, I just pop
in a movie and enjoy the optical goodness.

------
younata
well, Blu-ray isn't that great. Jobs is right, the world is moving towards
downloadable content.

The only viable long term usage for blu-ray would be backups. One blu-ray disk
is roughly equivalent to 5 dvds in terms of storage. Unfortunately, in the
coming years, blu-ray will become too small to be viable for backups, the same
way dvds have become.

------
bombs
The BD standard also includes support for downloadable and streamable content
via BD-Live.

~~~
philwelch
Sure, but who wants to buy an easily-scratched bit of plastic that actually
has to be shipped around like a physical object if you're going to download
and stream content?

------
humblepatience
I wish he would say why blueray sucks

~~~
stuff4ben
Because he doesn't say it does suck. It's just not where he sees the industry
moving. As any good executive, he tries to see where his market is shifting
and makes the decision to go in that direction. It may cause some short-term
pain but if he's right, then he's saved himself a lot of money by not having
to do bluray development.

